# PRS-29A Smiths 36mm



## Jonmurgie (Mar 5, 2007)

I knew from the start of the Smiths project that the 39mm was the one I'd always buy (and indeed I did, as posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=404345). However, I was very keen to see just how well the 36mm model looked and if such a "small" watch could actually look any good after being used to 40+mm watches for so long. Not wanting to actually buy both the 39mm and 36mm outright someone on TZ-UK suggested a pass around for the 36mm, a great idea as I believe quite a few people were on the fence about the size.

Fast forward a few weeks, with the pass around organised and a PRS-29A ordered, this little beauty arrived last Friday and has been on my wrist since (well, apart from a christening on Sunday when I just had to pop the SeaDweller on for a few hours!).

First some pics from arrival to wrist, its worth noting this is the Pass Around PRS-29A and as such there are a few more Nato's in the unpacking pictures than normal (cheers Eddie!).




































































































A few "out and about" shots




































On seeing the 36mm in the flesh I was pleasantly surprised... it wasn't "too small" at all, in fact having worn it now for 5 days I think it's actually just right!! Everything seems to be in perfect proportion, even down to the 18mm lugs, the first watch I've had with such small lugs.

My general thoughts are much the same as the 39mm as the build, fit and finish is of a standard we're used too from Eddie's watches, so I'll focus here on the differences the 36mm has over the 39mm and my thoughts on those.

The size, as mentioned above, is just right. Even with my relatively small 6.75" wrist I was a little worried about going down to a 36mm watch after being used to sizes 40mm and above. Prior to it's arrival I had been wearing the 39mm which wears larger that it's measurements suggest (aided by the tall lugs) but as I'm generally used to Dive watches with bezels perhaps that is why these smaller measurement watches feel larger as the dials are either the same or actually larger than some chunky dive watch with a fat bezel. Anyhow, what this means is the the 36mm feels a perfect size and I think you can see from the pictures it sits really well on the wrist.

The acrylic crystal is just what you'd expect, soft and warm giving the watch real character. If the double domed sapphire on the 39mm wasn't so damned nice this would have easily been a deciding factor for going with the 36mm in the first place... now a double domed sapphire on the 36mm.... mmmmmm 

One of the elements that draw some comments during the build and Eddies images posted before release were the hands, and how they looked compared to the original Smiths. I'll be honest and say that the minute hand does look a little too slim. A quick look at pictures of the original Smiths and it does seem as though the hour and minute hands are of a similar thickness. Not sure why it ended up slim on the PRS-29A but it's probably my only slight negative thought, though it's a minor one really.

This is the first watch I've had with 18mm lugs, and fixed bars at that. Was a little worried before hand that an 18mm strap would look way to slim but again the overall sizes and proportions are spot. The fixed bars are neatly done and it's nice to know there is the added security of not worrying about a springbar failure, whilst also enjoying the side profile of the case without the drilled lugs.

So my thoughts on the 36mm vs. the 39mm... Well yesterday I popped the 39mm back on and it felt WAY too big! Just looked kinda wrong so the 36mm went back on straight away. As lovely as the 39mm is, being a modern interpretation of the original, I am personally taken with the 36mm that I am giving serious consideration to chopping the 39mm and picking up a 36mm :-!


----------



## TommyG (May 9, 2010)

Great write-up!! Thanks for the info. I'm with you, 36mm is a great size for a weekend, working-around-the-house kind of watch. I may have to add one of those to my wish list.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic looking watch~Looks pristine, cheers! ;-)


----------



## deus1066 (Feb 17, 2008)

I received mine last week, and its great:


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Sweet...man, I love this watch. Want one...


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Ordered one yesterday, can't wait to see it.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

The 29A is a beautiful watch! Definitley onm my short list of watches to get. Anyone happen to know the dial size of 36mm beaut.?

Kev


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice,|>


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

a prime example of how less is more. a lot of the modern hockey pucks on the wrist are way out of proportion. please stop posting reviews like this. I don't need to buy another watch .


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: PRS-28 Smiths 40mm*

I received the PRS 28 Smiths Radio Room Watch today - its 8 of 100 so it appears to be a limited edition. Case including watch is 40mm. Its very nice! Much nicer than the elusive Vostok Radio Room Watch I had planned on acquiring! :-!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

I got one last week, like it a lot :-!


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: PRS-28 Smiths 40mm*

Andy, did you get the PRS 28 Radio Room Watch? Its a limited collectors
edition of 100 watches.

Mine is 8.


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: PRS-29A Smiths*

Congrats to you new owners. The lume shot looks nice and I'm a fan of C3 vs C1 Superluminova on tactical watches. Any impressions on the effectiveness of the glow through the night?


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: PRS-29A Smiths*

Congrats to you new owners. The lume shot looks nice and I'm a fan of C3 vs C1 Superluminova on tactical watches. Any impressions on the effectiveness of the glow through the night?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: PRS-29A Smiths*



Troika said:


> Congrats to you new owners. The lume shot looks nice and I'm a fan of C3 vs C1 Superluminova on tactical watches. Any impressions on the effectiveness of the glow through the night?


Initially the hands are pretty bright on the Smiths, I haven't looked at it in the early hours of the morning yet. Here it is next to my CWC G10.


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

I swore off posting in both threads, but I updated the other one to say that I placed my order today. I'm really excited about this watch. C3 Superluminova is supposed to be not quite as bright, but last much longer than the C1 that most companies use. It is also greener/less white, so companies like Sinn and MKii don't like it because they want the stark black/white contrast on their dial, which I get from a form standpoint.

But for a tactical watch, I'm for function and I want to be able to read them at night in the woods, even if it's been 3 hours since I put my flashlight on it.

I'm optimistic. I'm glad Eddie chose C3. I also think that it's more like the Tritium in performance that was on the original (though it's not the same thing).


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

C3 is definitely a better choice for milwatches than C1. :-!


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

Crusader said:


> C3 is definitely a better choice for milwatches than C1. :-!


That's my feeling too, though this will be the first one I've owned and I'll find out. I'm parting with a tritium lumed O&W to get it, which might be going the wrong way, but I'm totally sucked into these watches. It looks like he did a great job.


----------



## Powder_UK (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: PRS-28 Smiths 40mm*

I'm going to stick my head over the parapet and risk taking one between the eyes....

I think it was a big error to use fixed bars on the PRS-29A. I know that TF wanted to do a faithful reproduction of a great piece, but (necessarily) the reproduction is really visual and aesthetic only. Would it have been a terrible thing to have done to have fitted sprung bars to a case with closed lugs? It would not have looked any different. Not everybody likes NATO straps, and some (like me) have a collection of two-piece straps which we like to interchange depending on mood and activity.

It's the only reason I haven't bought one. I have been cursed with the wrists of a 14 year old (just under 6.3" - thanks mum) and really don't like watches that look large on the wrist, so the 39mm B isn't a suitable option for me. Colour me very disappointed - though very pleased with the Hamilton Khaki Field I have chosen as an alternative.


----------



## iMaxmoux (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the review. Just to be sure, we can't remove or replace spring bar?


----------



## axnjackson (Mar 12, 2014)

iMaxmoux said:


> Hey, thanks for the review. Just to be sure, we can't remove or replace spring bar?


No it's fixed. I wish it weren't but it is.


----------



## Yalmaqroun (Oct 24, 2017)

Why can’t I see the pictures?


----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

Yalmaqroun said:


> Why can't I see the pictures?


Yeah same here..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

bomba said:


> Yeah same here..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


It might be because this thread is 7 years old


----------

